# LX277AWS Transmission Problem



## Roger2561 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all-

I have a 2000 JD LX277AWS with HST tranny. When operating in forward motion everything runs great, regardless of how long I use it. But, when operating in reverse, especially up a hill, the tranny barely has power enough to move the tractor up the hill. The problem gets worse the longer I operate it. I have checked the oil level and it is at the correct level. Does anyone have any ideas how these tranny's operate? And, what might be causing the problem? All help will be greatly appreciated. Roger


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You might want to check the linkages that activate the transmission from the control (pedal or lever) if it's loose where it attaches to the transmission, this could be your problem. Hydrostat transmissions simply reverse fluid flow from the pump to the motor to change direction, if it works in forward it should work in reverse. Most hydro's are set up to run slow in reverse, so the input travel of the control in generally limited in the direction used to achieve reverse. If the control is not being moved far enough, motion can be slow and weak.


----------



## Roger2561 (Mar 10, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> You might want to check the linkages that activate the transmission from the control (pedal or lever) if it's loose where it attaches to the transmission, this could be your problem. Hydrostat transmissions simply reverse fluid flow from the pump to the motor to change direction, if it works in forward it should work in reverse. Most hydro's are set up to run slow in reverse, so the input travel of the control in generally limited in the direction used to achieve reverse. If the control is not being moved far enough, motion can be slow and weak.


I don't know if this means anything but, last evening I was mowing my lawn and it is now experiencing the same symptoms moving forward as running in reverse. But, it happens only when the oil gets warm. When the tranny is cold it runs fine for about 10 minutes, after that it will barely pull me backward up a hill and slow down considerably going forward. I have not yet checked the linkage between the pedal and tranny. Thanks for your time. Roger


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It may be the drive belt is slipping or the pulley that attaches to the transmission. A dirty oil filter could also be the cause. Check the oil when hot to see if there are a lot of air bubbles in it or any foaming of the fluid.


----------

